# CAFAC The Archers Nook



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Kind of conflicts with the shoot that has been scheduled for Caledon since the start of the year. Is it on the 7th or 8th or both?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Is Matty considered a London local now? I hope so. I'll shoot the later line and maybe get to shoot in peace and quiet....

Thanks Craig!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I thought this date was original and then changed into early 2009??


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

That was the date originally scheduled for The Bow-Shop. Then it was changed to the end of January. The weekend of Dec 7th & 8th is also the weekend for the archery trade show in T.O. I believe.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> That was the date originally scheduled for The Bow-Shop. Then it was changed to the end of January. The weekend of Dec 7th & 8th is also the weekend for the archery trade show in T.O. I believe.


the C.S.A.A.A. Show usually comes after the ATA Show (unless there's another new show I'm not aware of :noidea


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Is Matty considered a London local now? I hope so. I'll shoot the later line and maybe get to shoot in peace and quiet....
> 
> Thanks Craig!


If you shoot the morning and afternoon line you might have a chance at the elimination round. On second it's probably a waste of time for you to show up


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> If you shoot the morning and afternoon line you might have a chance at the elimination round. On second it's probably a waste of time for you to show up


donating your time and effort to a worth cause is always worth showing up for  :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> the C.S.A.A.A. Show usually comes after the ATA Show (unless there's another new show I'm not aware of :noidea


I must of misunderstood what someone told me was also going on that weekend.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm in!

What date exactly, the 7th or the 8th?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

the reason we decided on the 7th is because it was a free weekend that all the guys in our shop could help out. It is a sunday and I realize the caledon shoot is the same weekend but this is what was going to work. I only ask for your support! If you cant make it then hopefully we see you next year

Again tho please call the shop for registration so I can keep things organized and have an idea of how many people will be attending

north sylva is putting on a small open house that day as well however i believe it is only open to dealers, manufacturers, etc? The CSA show is not until later in the year as pinto stated

hopefully we see some old and new faces make the trip... 

Thanks guys, Craig


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

forgot about the NorthSilva show 

for those that cannot make it, is there anyway they can donate or sponsor the event ???


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> forgot about the NorthSilva show
> 
> for those that cannot make it, is there anyway they can donate or sponsor the event ???


Absolutely!!! Just send it with someone whose coming, or mail to the shop. Any donations made by persons who do NOT attend will have their names added to list as donaters. We will post a list at the shop and on this site so all can see the final results.

Regards, ZS


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Count us in*

Thanks Craig for the info.
Please add Sean & I to the list, we'll be there even if I have to drive to Owen Sound to go get him. We'll give you a call on the weekend to confirm.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks!!!


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Craig,


I'm in also. I will travel with sean and Fiona


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Wiz w/a Sceptre said:


> Craig,
> 
> 
> I'm in also. I will travel with sean and Fiona


Who said you could come with us?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Wiz w/a Sceptre said:


> Craig,
> 
> 
> I'm in also. I will travel with sean and Fiona





what she said


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> what she said


shouldn't you be in bed asleep?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

FiFi said:


> shouldn't you be in bed asleep?




Yes dear, right a way.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Cafac*

okay so far......

Morning Line 

Craig (dutchy) 
Eric Elson 
Mark Roukema 
Dean Weagle 
Jim Gauthier 
Charlie Chillcott 
Jerry Kominek 
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk) 

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
...... (Dsrtrat)...... my apologies
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r)

if anyone else is interested please call me or shoot a pm with your name, etc, and when you can shoot

and just to be sure I saw a few questions from above it is on Sunday the 7th/08

thanks, Craig


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*too early for me*

This actions to early for me. They don't let me out to play until Dec 12. 

Andrew


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

another addition, we still have allot of spots.... thanks

Morning Line 

Craig (dutchy) 
Eric Elson 
Mark Roukema 
Dean Weagle 
Jim Gauthier 
Charlie Chillcott 
Jerry Kominek 
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk) 

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
...... (Dsrtrat)...... my apologies
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r)
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
if anyone else is interested please call me or shoot a pm with your name, etc, and when you can shoot

and just to be sure I saw a few questions from above it is on Sunday the 7th/08

thanks, Craig


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

couple more, we still have some spots, send me a pm.... thanks

Morning Line

Craig (dutchy)
Eric Elson
Mark Roukema
Dean Weagle
Jim Gauthier
Charlie Chillcott
Jerry Kominek
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike Cupples
Jon Eden

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
Paul Houle (Dsrtrat)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r)
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
if anyone else is interested please call me or shoot a pm with your name, etc, and when you can shoot

and just to be sure I saw a few questions from above it is on Sunday the 7th/08

thanks, Craig


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

well i guess this is probobly a final lineup but if you are still interested we have some more spaces. Give me a call at the nook (519 455 3021) or send me a pm.... thanks

Morning Line

Craig (dutchy)
Eric Elson
Mark Roukema
Dean Weagle
Jim Gauthier
Charlie Chillcott
Jerry Kominek
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike Cupples
Jon Eden
Rick Grimes

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
Paul Houle (Dsrtrat)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r)
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
Dinnoe Shepley
Rod Shepley
Jordan Mahu
Ken Curry

thanks, Craig


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

just a few last minute additions... 

Morning Line

Craig (dutchy)
Eric Elson
Mark Roukema
Dean Weagle
Jim Gauthier
Charlie Chillcott
Jerry Kominek
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike Cupples
Jon Eden
Rick Grimes

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
Paul Houle (Dsrtrat)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r)
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
Dinnoe Shepley
Rod Shepley
Jordan Mahu
Ken Curry
Troy (Green Archer 22)
Leigh Ann (Miss Pink)
Mike Barreca (Mrolex77)

thanks, Craig


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a great turnout so far :thumb:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

a couple more additions and one person had to cancel... I'm glad to say that we have filled the morning line and I got two spaces left in the morning

Morning Line

Craig (dutchy)
Eric Elson
Mark Roukema
Dean Weagle
Jim Gauthier
Charlie Chillcott
Jerry Kominek
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike Cupples
Jon Eden
Rick Grimes
Bob Kelly
Brian Mcginnis
Marg Cupples
Joel mayne
Ian Houghton

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10)
Paul Houle (Dsrtrat)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r) Cancelled
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
Dinnoe Shepley
Rod Shepley
Jordan Mahu
Ken Curry
Troy (Green Archer 22)
Leigh Ann (Miss Pink)
Mike Barreca (Mrolex77)

thanks again!!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Guys. I received an email for a good cause and maybe our shoot can generate some help. This is a copy of the email:

I am looking for donations of winter coats (and hats/mitts) for 12 and 13 year old boys and girls.

I was speaking to a teacher friend on the weekend; she mentioned that there are a very large number of students at the school she teaches at, as well as some of the other middle schools in KW (grade 7/8), who do not have winter coats. The teachers at these schools have been buying coats for these children out of their own money. I would like to help them out by donating some coats.

I would think larger kids sizes (ie size 12/14/16) and smaller adult (Small to medium) sizes would work best.

If you have a jacket in good shape (ie zippers must work), that you would like to donate, please let me know. I can also take cash donations to be used to purchase coats, if you are interested.

If anyone can bring some coats please bring them to the shoot or contact Gilles and I'm sure he would be able to take them at the Bow shop as well. Whatever is convenient. Thanks again!!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

hey guys one more cancellation and hopefully a few additions

Morning Line

Craig (dutchy)
Eric Elson
Mark Roukema
Dean Weagle
Jim Gauthier
Charlie Chillcott
Jerry Kominek
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike Cupples
Jon Eden
Rick Grimes
Bob Kelly
Brian Mcginnis
Marg Cupples
Joel mayne
Ian Houghton

Afternoon Line

Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Angus (Engine 10) Cancelled
Paul Houle (Dsrtrat)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Rob (Cath8r) Cancelled
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin Sandham
Dinnoe Shepley
Rod Shepley
Jordan Mahu
Ken Curry
Troy (Green Archer 22)
Leigh Ann (Miss Pink)
Mike Barreca (Mrolex77)
Stan (Stash)
Morgan??? we have him penciled in but we will see
Rob Given

thanks again!!!


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*prediction*

My prediction is that Dave Maich will win. NO PRESSURE DAVE!! NO PRESSURE!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Big F said:


> My prediction is that Dave Maich will win. NO PRESSURE DAVE!! NO PRESSURE!


No way, Fiona is going to win the womens class not Dave...he might be 2nd or 3rd though.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

wow. this is awesome. Zarksniper and I were shooting tonight for a while and we both though Miach could come from nowhere to steal this one.......:bolt:

but Zarksniper has been putting up a good round or two here and there.......

its up for the taking:first:

see everyone Sunday


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Drive safe peeps...see ya tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Big Thanks*

I just want to put out a big Thanks to the Archer's Nook, and Craig, Jason and the rest of the staff for putting on today's shoot. I think it was well done, and we all had fun. I believe we raised about $800.

Again, Thanks to the Nook and everyone who attended. I had a great time.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> I just want to put out a big Thanks to the Archer's Nook, and Craig, Jason and the rest of the staff for putting on today's shoot. I think it was well done, and we all had fun. I believe we raised about $800.
> 
> Again, Thanks to the Nook and everyone who attended. I had a great time.


Congrats to everyone! :thumb:

Now. Where are the results!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone at the Nook and to everyone involved,it was a great cause and a great shoot!!!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Pictures*

Hey guys if anyone has pics from todays cancer shoot could you send them to me!!! Thanks...Mike Barreca

Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Congrats to everyone! :thumb:
> 
> Now. Where are the results!!!!!!!!


:mg: No results, suffice to say, it wasn't pretty :mg:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It was kind of weird...seems that EVERYBODY simply forgot to mention the scores.

We had a fun elimination round after the scoring and that got everyone's attention, but nobody remembered to mention the scores from the 60-arrow round.:embara:

Top score was araz2114 with 59X.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You let Priester and Craig beat you??????? Gilles I can understand. But Craig and Priester???????? ukey:




FiFi said:


> :mg: No results, suffice to say, it wasn't pretty :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice shooting Chris!!! :thumb:

Did you have your Barbie doll with you today Stan? :teeth:




Stash said:


> It was kind of weird...seems that EVERYBODY simply forgot to mention the scores.
> 
> We had a fun elimination round after the scoring and that got everyone's attention, but nobody remembered to mention the scores from the 60-arrow round.:embara:
> 
> Top score was araz2114 with 59X.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We couldn't do anything about Chris - he finalyy wised up and took his Darton out of storeage.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Wow... great shoot*

I would like to say publicly a huge "Thank You" to all the staff of The Archers Nook. I would also like to thank George and Richard (owners) for allowing us to use their store and range. They put on a great shoot and made sure everyone had fun. Thank you to Craig who spearheaded this event. I don't know the exact number yet but looks like we made a good amount of money for a great cause...

Hope to see everyone in Waterloo on January 31 for the next CAFAC shoot.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> You let Priester and Craig beat you??????? Gilles I can understand. But Craig and Priester???????? ukey:



No worries Matt, Priester's ok, but don't worry, I put the punk (Craig) in his place, and kicked his .........., I even beat Gilles, which was a pleasant surprise........300, 54x, not too shabby for no practice since OAA Target Champs in Sept. My shoulders are paying for it today though. :smile:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Stash said:


> It was kind of weird...seems that EVERYBODY simply forgot to mention the scores.
> 
> We had a fun elimination round after the scoring and that got everyone's attention, but nobody remembered to mention the scores from the 60-arrow round.:embara:
> 
> Top score was araz2114 with 59X.


I know Stan and I had a good laugh about our scores at the end....

Me...299 55X ukey:
Stan...295 54X ...let's just say that there was 59 arrows in the 5 rings for Stan 

Congrats to Gilles, Chris and Craig for hangin on to the end.


Big thanks to everyone who came and also to those who didn't *AND* donated anyway...We will put those names up after Craig gets them all.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, well, I had a "Masters" moment there... 

There was some pretty good shooting going on in the last few eliminations. Seems like you needed them all in the X to keep from being put on the pine. Or vinyl, in this case.

All joking aside, it was great to see almost all of the south-west/south-central Ontario archery "greats" in one place again, Chris finally putting a score together after struggling with his "new" bows all year, and a lot of new faces who weren't afraid to show up and support a great cause.

Thanks to the Nook and Craig.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*1 survivor!*

out pepsi'd, out stinking hot fries'd.., out poutine'd.. one survivor!

G

p.s no bloody hamburg or un cooked chicken thing.. cool!.. went safe with the club house..



FiFi said:


> No worries Matt, Priester's ok, but don't worry, I put the punk (Craig) in his place, and kicked his .........., I even beat Gilles, which was a pleasant surprise........300, 54x, not too shabby for no practice since OAA Target Champs in Sept. My shoulders are paying for it today though. :smile:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*CAFAC Results*

just kidding..........................

The 3rd annual running of the CAFAC (1st leg) was a huge success. We raised just over $800 with the proceeds donated to The Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation.

On behalf of all the archers who participated (CAFAC) we would like to thank a number of different business' and people. CAFAC would like to thank Excalibur Crossbows, Monsens Sporting Goods and Victory Arrows (Dave Mcquaker) for some of the prizes donated for the shooters. We would also like to thank The Archer's Nook for donating the shop, target faces and some small prizes, The Bow Shop for donating our 3 Victory Arrows and Subaru London for a few small prizes.

I personally would like to thank Gilles, Chris, Jay and the boys at the nook for their help in running and setting up the shoot. 

I cant wait for the next leg in our tournament coming up in the new year!!!

I will have some pics up in the near future (technical difficulties) and hopefully I can post some video. 

Thanks again, Craig


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who attended or donated to such a good cause

Craig (dutchy)
Eric E
Mark R
Dean W
Jim G
Charlie "Chiily" C
Jerry K
Matty (HM Murdoch)
Chris (Innukshuk)
Mike C for his donation
Jon E
Rick G
Bob K
Brian M
Marg C for her donation
Joel M for his donation
Ian H
Jason (Zarksniper)
Sean (Sean McKenty)
Fiona (Fifi)
Dave (Wiz w a Sceptre)
Gilles (Ontario Moose)
Chris (araz2114)
Kevin S
Jordan M
Troy (Green Archer 22)
Leigh Ann (Miss Pink)
Mike (Mrolex77)
Stan (Stash)
Rob G
Dawn E for her donation
Donna and Jerry M for their donation
John Kenny for his donation


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Craig

I haven't checked out the video yet, but I will tomorrow after work. I'll get it on the PC and burn you a copy. Call me when you get a chance.


----------

